# The Ozzie count down thread



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, I believe that Jennifer (cuevasfam) is more or less all set up to go Saturday and get Ozzie. Ozzie is the ~18 month old owner turn-in whose situation is covered in another thread here.

I want to stress here that this would have been impossible without Jennifer's help... She is driving a considerable distance Saturday down to get Ozzie and get the owner turn in paperwork squared away, not to mention driving all the way back to Deb's house.... (I do hope she doesn't check the mileage on this or the entire thing might go down the drain!! LOL)

Jennifer, having driven over there and back this last weekend, I wasn't about to do it again this weekend, so without your help, this would not have happened! Thanks! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 


Since Deb is rapidly filling up (again), I'd also like to just mention that if anyone happens to be driving or flying between LAX, Ontario, John Wayne, etc and Phoenix in the next couple weeks, we sure could use a little transport help... if you get my drift! LOL

Also, not to be a tease... but who knows... there could be another big SM rescue announcement in the future.... :smtease: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jennifer - you ROCK!! :you rock: :you rock: :you rock: 

Deb - is he there yet?


PS - Steve, you're pretty cool yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I drive from LAX to Ontario (airports) almost every weekend. If you ever need me to transport, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you Jennifer, Deb and Steve!!!! You folks are the best over and over again.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Jennifer-GOSPEED!

Sheila


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Jennifer,

I did just speak with Ozzie's mom. She can barely manage speaking. She is looking forward to meeting you Saturday and she told me that 2 PM would be just fine.

Steve


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyy us Orange County girls ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :aktion033: 

Way to go Jennifer !!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 12 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744346


> Yayyyyyyyyy us Orange County girls ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :aktion033:
> 
> Way to go Jennifer !!![/B]



LOL!! Your not like 'biased" or anything are you??


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

You are all SO wonderful for the work you do!!!! Has anyone ever kept count as to how many malts have been saved because of sm and the wonderful folks on here who foster?? I would be curious!!!!!
God Bless you all! :biggrin: :biggrin: : :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 12 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744347


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 12 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744346





> Yayyyyyyyyy us Orange County girls ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :aktion033:
> 
> Way to go Jennifer !!![/B]



LOL!! Your not like 'biased" or anything are you??  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nope Steve I'm not - by the way - I didn't answer to the Winter thread but how is my little buddy doing anyway - is he growling at the others ? I found him to be soooo sweet


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 12 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744352


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 12 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744347





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 12 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744346





> Yayyyyyyyyy us Orange County girls ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :aktion033:
> 
> Way to go Jennifer !!![/B]



LOL!! Your not like 'biased" or anything are you??  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nope Steve I'm not - by the way - I didn't answer to the Winter thread but how is my little buddy doing anyway - is he growling at the others ? I found him to be soooo sweet
[/B][/QUOTE]


He is doing fine Lina... even though the little bugger made a run for it twice yesterday...

We still have holes in dry wall as a result of our water leak, so we are "taking advantage" of this by getting some more work done, including some electrical work and dedicated runs for the computer and home theatre stuff, moving ceiling fans, etc. So I stayed home yesterday to manage this work and keep track of the pack as workman were coming and going. Let's just say that little Winter is quick to take advantage of an open front door!! :w00t: Bugger never got further than the sidewalk and driveway, but I'm too old to be running after these guys!!

He is sleeping in bed with us and doing just fine. He is less concerned with the other dogs and where they are, at any given point, than he was at first. He was even in the doggy bed for a short while yesterday with Spencer. 

He still has these little quirks though. When we are watching TV in the evening, he will not come around to the front of the sofa... there are usually a couple dogs on the floor near our feet. Winter figured out on his own that he could jump on a chair, that is behind the sofa and facing the opposite direction and from there, jump to the top of the sofa, thus bypassing all the dogs on the floor. Well, he made it without falling, but it was close. Needless to say, I moved the chair now so if he is going to do this, he can just walk across.


Hey Jennifer... is Ozzie there yet?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jen, and Ozzie, should be here around 4:00. 

Jen is going to take pics, and send them, as she travels about. :wub: 

Thanks Jen. You have no idea how much this means to us. :dancing banana:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 14 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745094


> Jen, and Ozzie, should be here around 4:00.
> 
> Jen is going to take pics, and send them, as she travels about. :wub:
> 
> Thanks Jen. You have no idea how much this means to us. :dancing banana:[/B]



and you will post them in real time and provide a running commentary of the real time rescue????


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I was wondering what happened about Ozzie. I thought the owner must have changed her mind as it seemed she really loves Ozzie. Jennifer, you are beyond wonderful to do the long trip and all it involves. God bless you. and you too Steve for all your efforts in Ozzie's behalf. Deb, you are one of a kind and thank God you are who you are.
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Is he there yet? :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay everyone, I'm headed down to my car to get on the road...... :aktion033: 

I bought Ozzie a little bear to keep with him for the ride to Deb's..... Can't wait to meet the little guy and I have my camera... I'll be sure to send Deb pics to post.......

Talk to you all when I get back....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Waiting and watching!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEE!! Ozzie is on his way. I can't wait to meet him, and our very own Jen!! :chili: 

Here's a pic of our little Ozzie, and his mommy, Kathy. :wub: 

Don't worry Kathy. We'll take excellent care of your precious little boy. I promise.

[attachment=49881:Ozzie.jpg]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What handsome guy Ozzie is. He looks very well taken care - even has a top knot! :wub: 

I'm just heartbroken for his mommy. I will keep her in my prayers. 

Can't wait to see more pics.

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jen just called. They should be here within the hour!!! :dancing banana: 

Way to go Jen!!! :wavetowel2: 

Here's our Ozzie, ready for the trip!! Is he cute as a bug, or what? :cloud9: 

[attachment=49887:OzzieCar.jpg]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh my, he is precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't wait to hear more about him! Bless his mommy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I can't imagine how heartbroken she must be.....

Jen, you rock for doing this! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Check out the "Oz Man"...Jen just sent another pic.

[attachment=49888:OzzieIII.jpg][attachment=49888:OzzieIII.jpg]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jen, You do good work women!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 


I can not possibly come up with the proper words to thank you... (so I resort of off color humor). It's a guy thing.


I hope that it was not too hard for both you, Ozzie and Kathy. I'll tell you a little secret that if I would have done this, I'd would have been ballin.

He is a VERY handsome little boy.


(Peg had me out on our personal "stimulate the economy" trip... if you know what I mean). :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwww Kathy, Ozzie is a doll. Not to worry as he is in wonderful hands and wonderful life ahead.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Is Ozzie there yet? I miss him terribly already. If I weren't so ill I could never let him go but this is really the best for him. I know he will get a good home and he is a VERY loveable little boy. Please keep me informed on how he is doing.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 14 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745278


> Is Ozzie there yet? I miss him terribly already. If I weren't so ill I could never let him go but this is really the best for him. I know he will get a good home and he is a VERY loveable little boy. Please keep me informed on how he is doing.[/B]


Awww... we had to give up a little guy once... and I bawled big time.

We have a split level house and Mr Magoo was blind. After he fell down all 4 sets of stairs in our house at one time or another, we realized that he really belonged in a single-level home.

Good news is that we've been able to see Mr Magoo in person every year and his 'furever' home loves him to pieces.

You are an amazing, courageous woman and I salute you. k:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEE!!!!! Again!!!!

Ozzie has arrived!! What a good boy he is. Because it is a bit overwhelming, at first, I took him upstairs to hang, and
get used to different scents. He ate, and drank, a bit, then curled up for a nap.

He's doing awesome.

So yep, I took pics of Jen, and the rest of the gang. Jen is flippin' awesome. What fun she is. 
She, Lina, and I, will be doing lunch soon. I already know that would be a kick. And I owe these
two ladies, let me tell ya. 

Thanks sooo much Jen. I like you. :dancing banana: :wavetowel2: :sLo_grouphug3: 


*HERE'S THE BEAUTIFUL JEN

[attachment=49890:jenI.jpg]

HERE'S JEN TELLING LBB A THING, OR TWO

[attachment=49891:jenyellingatLBB.jpg]

NOW, JEN SNUGGLING WITH NUBI AND COCOA

[attachment=49892:jen.jpg]

OLIVER WANTING ATTENTION

[attachment=49895:jenII.jpg]

*


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Well so I am home from Casa del Caca and that was one of the most rewarding things I have ever done.... Ozzie was just a little lovebug. :wub: He was so good.. He just sat in his car seat looking out the window but just close enough that I could keep my hand rubbing on his head. :wub2: 

After awhile he decided to laydown for some belly rubs while we were driving.... Awww what a doll I tell you..... We got to Deb's and I gave him kisses and hugs.... I'm going to think of that little boy often...

Deb was wonderful and I was so happy to meet the gang. Nubi and Cocoa stayed in my lap the whole time. They were all so cute.....

Well I am hooked.... I am officially offering myself as a transporter in So. Cal. Thank you Deb and Steve and especially Kathy for putting your faith in me. That was just an awsome experience.

Now I am home with my little girls getting smelled all over...... They are saying "hey mom, yew bween wit other dawggies..... Awwww not fair....."


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ozzie - looks so CUTE - in the photo with his tongue sticking out!!
So good of Jen to take time to bring him to Casa del Caca.. Who wouldn't want to go there and be mobbed by maltese fluff! (I'm envious!!!!)

Nubi is so tiny! Cocoa is so pretty! Oliver is hysterical! and LBB is just precious..

Thanks to all of you - Who do so much to make rescues possible! :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 14 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745278


> Is Ozzie there yet? I miss him terribly already. If I weren't so ill I could never let him go but this is really the best for him. I know he will get a good home and he is a VERY loveable little boy. Please keep me informed on how he is doing.[/B]


You did the right thing by Ozzie. He will go to a great home. Deb will see to it. My prayers for you, dear one.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Miss Kathy-
What an unselfish thing you have just done. I admire you and I pray that your health improves. Once again, what a responsible thing you have done. I guess that I try to think of myself in your shoes and wonder if I could be brave enough and strong enough to do what you have.......
May God bless your heart.
Terri

P.S. Ozzie sure is a cute little fellow! I love his big ol' eyes!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 14 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745278


> Is Ozzie there yet? I miss him terribly already. If I weren't so ill I could never let him go but this is really the best for him. I know he will get a good home and he is a VERY loveable little boy. Please keep me informed on how he is doing.[/B]



Dear Kathy,

I can only begin to imagine how hard it was for you to give up Ozzie. I am in awe of your love for him, because only someone that loved him this much, would be able to put his needs first. You are incredible, and I am going to keep you in my prayers that your health improves. :grouphug: 

Sheila


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 14 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745278


> Is Ozzie there yet? I miss him terribly already. If I weren't so ill I could never let him go but this is really the best for him. I know he will get a good home and he is a VERY loveable little boy. Please keep me informed on how he is doing.[/B]


Kathy:

I'm so terribly sorry you are in the situation where you had to do this. But, you are a brave, courageous, awesome woman for thinking of Ozzie. Please take care of yourself and know that he is in good hands and will have a wonderful forever home soon. I'll be thinking of you both. Take care.

Maggie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Ozzie will have a wonderful life - Deb will make sure of that. He certainly is a cutie! :wub: 

All of you in So.Cal, and AZ do such an awsome job!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a little doll Ozzie is. What a face and smile he has. It's easy to see he is a sweet boy.

My dear Kathy, my heart just breaks for you. As others have said I admire your courage in doing what is best for your Ozzie. I honestly don't know if I could if I were in your shoes. God bless you. I will keep you in my prayers. Deb will love Ozzie with all her being while he is with her. I'm sure he will find a loving forever home soon. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This has been a very touching story from the start. 
Kathy, I'm so sorry for your health problems and I sincerely hope your health improves. I can't imagine how hard this must have been for you but I'm sure Ozzie will do well at Deb's and he'll have a great forever home soon. He's a doll! Please let us know how you're doing and I'm sure they'll be updates on your little man. There'll be lots of thoughts for you and Ozzie along with prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little Ozzie had a great night. He slept in bed with the rest of us. Oliver got on his nerves, at first, but
has since calmed down, and back to playing with Sugar, and Cocoa.

I tried to get some pics, but are far to blurry to post. I'll give it another try later today.

He will be groomed on Tuesday, in a much shorter 'do. So be prepared, Kathy. I don't want you shocked.  

Shorter cuts are much easier for me to take care of, and I believe he'll be more comfortable in the coming
Summer months.

All is well, and life is good, at Casa del Caca. :biggrin:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Deb what wonderful news.... I'm so happy to hear that Ozzie slept in bed with you guys... So he's getting along with everyone? Well everyone that isn't bothering him (Oliver) :HistericalSmiley: 

What a great little guy - I am so happy to hear he is settling in......

Kathy, god bless you for your very courageous....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh what a wonderful way to sleep, surrounded by little fluffs that love you. I'm so happy Ozzie is getting along fine. That should make Mommy Kathy feel relieved.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Ozzie slept in bed with you and the rest of your babies. I worried about that all nite whether he got to sleep in the bed. He always slept in my bed. I think Ozzie will be happier with a short hairdo for the summer also. He does have a thick mop to contend with. I can't wait to see his new 'look'. Thanks for keeping me updated. I think of Ozzie all day long. Its hard to get pics of him because he is such a wiggleworm and moving every second. Please keep in touch. Thanks for all you do. And thanks to Jen for coming to pick him up. Now if I could just get over this 'disease' and stop coughing and if only I could at least talk!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Mar 15 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745628


> Oh Deb what wonderful news.... I'm so happy to hear that Ozzie slept in bed with you guys... So he's getting along with everyone? Well everyone that isn't bothering him (Oliver) :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What a great little guy - I am so happy to hear he is settling in......[/B]


Oh yes, Jen, Ozzie is settling in very nicely. He sure is making himself at home. Along with the others, he follows me everywhere. :wub: 

Thank you so much for helping Kathy, and NMR. It means the world. You went above, and beyond. And THANK YOU so very much, for
the food. We go through so much, and your generousity, was amazing!!! Thank you Jen. You're a good egg. 

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 15 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745657


> I am so happy to hear that Ozzie slept in bed with you and the rest of your babies. I worried about that all nite whether he got to sleep in the bed. He always slept in my bed. I think Ozzie will be happier with a short hairdo for the summer also. He does have a thick mop to contend with. I can't wait to see his new 'look'. Thanks for keeping me updated. I think of Ozzie all day long. Its hard to get pics of him because he is such a wiggleworm and moving every second. Please keep in touch. Thanks for all you do. And thanks to Jen for coming to pick him up. Now if I could just get over this 'disease' and stop coughing and if only I could at least talk![/B]



Not to worry, Kathy. He slept thru the night. Even let out a couple snores. At the beginnning, Oliver was a little jealous, as Ozzie was in his spot (to the right of my head).

Well, Oliver decided he would then sleep to the left. So yes, I was suffocating, with no where for my head to go. It was hilarious, I said, "I can't breath you guys" :HistericalSmiley: 

Neither one cared. They were comfy, so I somehow found an "air-pocket" to breath thru ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 15 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745683


> QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Mar 15 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745628





> Oh Deb what wonderful news.... I'm so happy to hear that Ozzie slept in bed with you guys... So he's getting along with everyone? Well everyone that isn't bothering him (Oliver) :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> What a great little guy - I am so happy to hear he is settling in......[/B]


Oh yes, Jen, Ozzie is settling in very nicely. He sure is making himself at home. Along with the others, he follows me everywhere. :wub: 

Thank you so much for helping Kathy, and NMR. It means the world. You went above, and beyond. And THANK YOU so very much, for
the food. We go through so much, and your generousity, was amazing!!! Thank you Jen. You're a good egg. 

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 15 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745657


> I am so happy to hear that Ozzie slept in bed with you and the rest of your babies. I worried about that all nite whether he got to sleep in the bed. He always slept in my bed. I think Ozzie will be happier with a short hairdo for the summer also. He does have a thick mop to contend with. I can't wait to see his new 'look'. Thanks for keeping me updated. I think of Ozzie all day long. Its hard to get pics of him because he is such a wiggleworm and moving every second. Please keep in touch. Thanks for all you do. And thanks to Jen for coming to pick him up. Now if I could just get over this 'disease' and stop coughing and if only I could at least talk![/B]



Not to worry, Kathy. He slept thru the night. Even let out a couple snores. At the beginnning, Oliver was a little jealous, as Ozzie was in his spot (to the right of my head).

Well, Oliver decided he would then sleep to the left. So yes, I was suffocating, with no where for my head to go. It was hilarious, I said, "I can't breath you guys" :HistericalSmiley: 

Neither one cared. They were comfy, so I somehow found an "air-pocket" to breath thru ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds like our problem every night!! LOL!! You are right, they do not seem to care.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kathy can't sleep and wonders how her precious Ozzie is? Is he happy and getting along with everyone?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Mar 17 2009, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746715


> Kathy can't sleep and wonders how her precious Ozzie is? Is he happy and getting along with everyone?[/B]


Hi Kathy, I can't answer your question. Why don't you PM Deb and ask her. If she is still up I'm sure she would answer you. Prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Dear Kathy, I was just now signing off, and want you to know:

Our precious little Ozzie is totally AWESOME. He is glued to me, and, at the moment sitting on my lap, as I type.

This little guy is full of "kissies", full of love. He's having a blast with the other kids, yep, even LBB. They get along
so well. My Henry was a bit jealous, for just a minute, but got over it. That's just Henry, he's old, harmless, and stoned. :HistericalSmiley: 

Ozzie, and Oliver, are playing now. They are having a blast, as Oliver is his age. So Sugar jumps in, to play. LOL ~ She is 
half Ozzie's, and Oliver's, size, but sure does keep up with these two boys. Hey, that's my girl. :tender: 

We are now getting ready for bed. Little Ozzie knows this. I'm sure thru your saying, "Time for bed", as I say it, and he
jumps on the bed, and snuggles. He does "sit up" until I set the alarm, turn off the lights, and crawl in. Bless his heart,
he's waiting for me ~ :wub2: 

He's doing amazingly well. You must be very proud of him. You raised a good boy. I'm, also, very proud. 

He's happy, Kathy. I wouldn't have it any other way. Not to worry, my friend. Ozzie sends his love, and huggles. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

what a great thread. we just need pictures now. well.... tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry I missed most of this thread, I am so happy that Ozzie is doing great and thanks Jen for doing the drive etc .. I thought I should have had the Ozzie run - me being an Aussie and all ha ha ha ..

The photos are adorable, isn't LBB a hoot ??

I'm glad Deb, that Oliver and Sugar are somewhat behaving - how many do you have now at Casa Del Caca ..?

I'm not kidding now - I really have lost count :smheat: 

Kathy, you're an amazing woman and I can tell you first hand what a great place your little Ozzie has landed in .. he's going to fine ...

When we were thinking of going away around Valentine's weekend, I was considering putting Bella in a boarding place and my youngest daughter protested saying "Take her to Deb's she'll have fun there with all the other dogs and she won't be in a cage all weekend" ... my older daughter ended up staying home ... but really, being at Deb's is like a "Happy doggy day care" and they all get to share her bed - I really don't know how she does it .. between you and me she's know as "the crazy lady with all the white fluffs" in her condo complex :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh I am so happy for the update on Ozzie...... LBB still circling? :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank you Deb for being suck a wonderful person who inspires others to do good.... Your a blessing.

Can't wait to see pictures of the new ozzie with his new hairdo.... Gotta post when you get them.....

God Bless and take care.


----------

